# Injury/puncher



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Well Julio has horns.
And evidently he hit sully near
his eye. Not in the eye. But the eye lid.
It is all swollen to day.

I held a cold pack to it.

I have no penciillin. or antibiotics.

Can a goat have Ibaprofen for swelling?
How much would I give him?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't give goats anything but aspirin. And they need about 5 of them for a yearling as they aren't processed well in the rumen.Banamine or bute are better but have to be gotten from your vet.


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I would think that if it isn't an open wound, you won't need Penecillian nor antibiotics. Just time.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

It is a very small puncher.
And there was pus yesterday. so I did
get some penicillin and gave him 9 cc's 
last night. Should I give him a shot once
or twice a day?
I also got some vetericyn that a local 
cattle rancher told me about. Safe around
eyes, nose, mouth. 
They make it for humans also. Same
formula different label.
I am a slow healer. so sprayed some
on myself. I am happy with what I see
on myself. Have not checked Sully this morning
yet. 
I recommend this product from the results
I see on myself. And the testimonials I heard at
the feed store.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

1 ml per 15 pounds twice daily for 5 to 14 days. This is the commonly used does. Never for less than 5 days as the bugs can build resistance is not killed off. You would probably be fine with 5 days as long as the pus is gone then.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I asked too many people.
because now I am confused. 
Tennessee meat goats said 5 cc per 100 lbs
once a day under the skin(SQ) for a minimum of
5 days.
She wants me to get banamine. But need a vet for that
I think. I gave the 5 asprin yesterday. Not sure if I should give
him more. Do not want to cause stomache upsets.
By the way the swelling has reduced a bit today.
I put the vetericyn on again this morning. 
It is too late in the day to give two shots now.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

cc's and ml's are the same measurement. If you do the math 5 cc's per hundred pounds is almost the same as 1 cc per 15 pounds. (15 goes into 100 just over 6 times) so anywhere from 5-6 cc's is right per dose. But the double dose per day is for already infected items so err on the side of caution with twice a day dosing. None of these things are written in stone. We do agree on the 5 days though. 
You do need a vet to get banamine but you should be able to get enough to keep on hand. It comes in a paste or injectible.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: Update*

I have never had a wound of this nature heal so quickly.
This is Day 4 of treatment. And it is 95 to 99% healed.
So let me recap.
Saturday- day of inury
Sunday- Eye totally swollen closed
Monday morning- pus coming from eye
Gave aspirin. went to town. got penicillian and vetericyn.
Gave 9 cc subQ and squirted with vetericyn.
Tuesday morning-Swelling reduced a little. Sprayed with vetericyn.
Tuesay evening-Swelling down to 50%. Gave 10 cc pen. And 
sprayed with vetericyn. 
Wed morning- Swelling down even more.same treatment as tuesday
Wed evening- Swelling down 75% gave another PenG shot and 
sprayed again
THursday-Wow, almost felt he needed no treatment. But proceeded
as before.
Friday will be his last shot. Making this Day 5.

Sully has always had runny eyes since
I got him, allergies. Well I went ahead and sprayed his good
eye with the vetericyn and it looks alot better also.
I just found out yesterday that Ceasar Milian is a spokes person for the product. Not that it matters. I do not think this puncher wound would of healed this fast with out it. Wish I had taken photos...


----------

